# Lost My Rhom



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not sure what happened...dont really care. Im done with this hobby for a while. thanks for the memories.....


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Sorry to hear GG







what was his final measurement


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear this GG


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh No GG, today is not a good day







Perhaps sometime in the future another fish will spark your interest and you will come back full force.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Shitty man... Sorry for your loss.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn that suks!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn that really sucks. Seems like your due for some good luck.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

talk to pedro maybe he can get in one of those high backs you like ?


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

never give up


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Gurke you lost your rhom, Your upset, but you cant just quit because you lost your fish. You will look for another and find and it will end up to be a cool fish also. Good luck


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

So sorry Jeff!!!!!!
I feel your pain man.








Hang in there. Don't give up bro.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ba20 said:


> Sorry to hear GG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took pictures with a ruler...he was a little over 16" long...9" tall...4" wide...and 6 pounds. Serrapygo is going to talk to Ryan about mounting him. It might just be old age....I really dont know. The one thing I can show is that he has zero HITH. I will post up pictures when I get over this and feel like it. He is in a trashbag in my freezer because I dont have a freezer bag large enough. This is a bigger hit then when I lost my geryi.....not sure I can continue to do this. I think I have 10 geryi, 2 rhoms and 4 elongatus in my freezer....f*ck.....

Im going to get drunk....I will give you all an update when I can.

Thanks Pat....I know you mean it.....


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Man that sucks, I get mad when I lose reds, can't imagine how angry you are right now.

RIP.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Sorry to hear GG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took pictures with a ruler...he was a little over 16" long...9" tall...4" wide...and 6 pounds. Serrapygo is going to talk to Ryan about mounting him. It might just be old age....I really dont know. The one thing I can show is that he has zero HITH. I will post up pictures when I get over this and feel like it. He is in a trashbag in my freezer because I dont have a freezer bag large enough. This is a bigger hit then when I lost my geryi.....not sure I can continue to do this. I think I have 10 geryi, 2 rhoms and 4 elongatus in my freezer....f*ck.....

Im going to get drunk....I will give you all an update when I can.

Thanks Pat....I know you mean it.....
[/quote]

Just think about where that fish was before you got it and what it turned into with proper care, I'm sure it stings to lose him, but in the end, it's a job well done.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

It is always sad when pets die, but you gave him a good life so you should be happy for that. Most aquarium fish aren't so lucky.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

sorrry for your lost gg


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Man gg. I know it sucks. Your posts and collection have been an ispiartion to all of us. I think I can speak for all of us… hope to see another fish in your tank soon.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

...Sorry to hear that, man!...







....You have had some good collections and specimens over the years...Nothing to be ashamed of!...Taking a break from the hobby might recharge your batteries!..Good luck, bro!...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Sorry, bud! But, yeah...that fish must get mounted by Ryan!

For those in the dark... Ryan is legendary in the hobby and realatively unknown. It goes way back to the days of PredatoryFish.net. He has done some remarkable things especially in breeding. He was one of the first to successfully breed imported wild spilos and had an uncanny knack for sexing pygos!...wich he also bred. He's also a top notch taxidermist and did my former 14" rhom to amazing perfection! If anybody can mount Jeff's big ass rhom...it MUST be Ryan!


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Dam GG so sorry to hear about your lost, I just want to say I'm so glad you were here when I started in this hobby, so much knowledge that you have taught me.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Sorry for the loss GG. Losing a pet is never easy, but you gotta keep that chin up. At least you gave it ONE HELL OF A LIFE.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Sorry to hear GG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took pictures with a ruler...he was a little over 16" long...9" tall...4" wide...and 6 pounds. Serrapygo is going to talk to Ryan about mounting him. It might just be old age....I really dont know. The one thing I can show is that he has zero HITH. I will post up pictures when I get over this and feel like it. He is in a trashbag in my freezer because I dont have a freezer bag large enough. This is a bigger hit then when I lost my geryi.....not sure I can continue to do this. I think I have 10 geryi, 2 rhoms and 4 elongatus in my freezer....f*ck.....

Im going to get drunk....I will give you all an update when I can.

Thanks Pat....I know you mean it.....
[/quote]

I feel you Bro! No doubt, I would be the EXACT SAME WAY if/when I lose my 16" rhom. I am TRULY sorry for your loss. Give it some time, and I'm positive you'll be back in the hobby. I hope so.

One thing I will say; I never thought about the freezer. From the time I got my rhom, I assumed I would mount him when he dies (knowing I would keep him for life), but have been focused on finding/using a quick preservation method. I guess the freezer is ideal until you can get a good taxidermist (sp). So, if nothing else, even at a time of loss, you're offering excellent advice. I hope that you'll at least remain a part of our online community!!!


----------



## Red-eye (Jun 20, 2007)

sorry for your loss mate


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Jeff-
First and foremost dude, what a terrible loss. DEEP hit you've taken and I'm sorry to hear. 
Its a sad truth that the majority of the members here have no understanding of truly keeping these animals as pets. Only to a few are these actual pets and not some collectible...Just there for a cool factor and to be swapped at the drop of a dime.
I could rant about that bullshit for ever but I'll spare you because I'm more then positive that you know exactly where I'm coming from.

Of course these animals, like every other will expire eventually. Too bad that's not something easily accepted by the "real keepers" out there like yourself who put countless hours of work into providing a good home for them. It always creeps up on us when you lose one. 
And I will state that its my personal belief that this one did just that..."expire". Meaning time ran out. If a keeper such as yourself can come to no conclusion as to how this happened, then its easy for me to believe that he went out due to old age. And this is actually a primary reason for me not having a large Rhombeus. I do know that someday I'll have one but I'll constantly be wondering how old is this fish already? 4 years? 20 years? I don't know. And most importantly...How much time will I have with him even in a perfect environment? Questions like this have always kept me from pulling the trigger on a big one. I've always taken the "safe route" and gone with small piranhas for the sole reason of knowing where these piranhas are at in their life span. 
A few years back, Traumatic was selling a good sized rhom. I had the tank open and going but hesitated too long fearing that I was dropping hundreds on fish that could die of old age at any time. Sounds like a lame excuse but its the truth. He sold the rhom and I've regretted it ever since.

Joe and other members are dead on. You've done some awesome things in this hobby and for this site. This fish dying is not something you did OR could of prevented. 
You are one of the best keepers of these animals around. You aren't done with this hobby and you know it. Someday, after Fury is long gone, you're going to be one of those old guys thats been keeping these fish constantly for multiple decades. That said, everyone here would completely understand you taking time off, even years off. But some day the itch will be too great and you'll be back with something awesome.

In the mean time, bring that baby Rhombeus you keep at the office home to your place and put him in one of your big tanks. I hope you get many, many years with him.

Take care.

Evan


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

GG first off when i first became a member here i think it was mainly you and a few others that i actually listened to and took advice from.....i think the worst thing is that fish tend to show no side effects before they die in alot of cases...but anyways dont give up on the hobbie! if u leave the hobby that means there is one less educated person caring for a piranha that could end up in the hands of a complete jackass!!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey GG - Been lurking around for awhile and wanted to let you know how sorry I am to hear about your Piranha! I remember back in the P-Fury Golden days when I had my tank with my huge golden and he died. I was so ticked.

Hang in there! You are truly an asset to this community and SO many people appreciate what you do and have done. I am one for sure!

Take care.

Blacksheep (a.k.a. PastorJeff)


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Ouch you had that monster for quite a long time. I feel your pain bud , but please don't exit the piranha scene, your needed way to much. It's cause of members like you that we keep coming back. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Sanjo Eel said:


> It is always sad when pets die, but you gave him a good life so you should be happy for that. Most aquarium fish aren't so lucky.


Great statement Sanjo...

Jeff, I really hope you don't bail on piranha keeping and/or P-Fury because of this.
You're an icon in the hobby.
You're part of the reason piranhas are legal in our state! (You, Frank and Arnold...)

If you genuinely want to leave the hobby for awhile, then by all means do so. 
You have to want to stay for _you_, not simply because _we_ want you here. (Which we all really do...)

p.s. How you doin' this morning?


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Very sorry for your lost Jeff! I know you were going to keep this big guy forever!!! Maybe after some somber reflection, there might now be some reason to try out something different piranha wise that you just never had the opportunity to do so in the past.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> If anybody can mount Jeff's big ass rhom...it MUST be Ryan!


I dont mean to be out of line but that made me burst out laughing.









Sorry about your loss GG!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh sh*t that is bad news , sorry to read this GG , similar fish died on me recently thru my own mistake and it took a few weeks to stop rueing it. As said above yours was well cared for so you cant blame yourself . Theyre very easy to preserve..better than sitting in the freezer.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry for your loss(


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn me and you have taken huge hits this year.....









Sorry for your loss Jeff......


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I appreciate the support everyone. Im still in a daze about this&#8230;so I am not sure what I am going to do...but I am thinking of downsizing and giving some of my fish away&#8230;.move my little spilo to a 180 and build him a biotope that incorporates other fish. He is a pretty cool little guy and at his size&#8230;I can work in other species and not worry about him killing them. Maybe do the same thing for my little piray&#8230;build him a little 180 gallon ecosystem of his own.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Sorry for the loss...
I don't know what to say more...
But don't give up bro and thanks again for all your help over the years, your tha men


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry for your loss GG


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I appreciate the support everyone. Im still in a daze about this&#8230;so I am not sure what I am going to do...but I am thinking of downsizing and giving some of my fish away&#8230;.move my little spilo to a 180 and build him a biotope that incorporates other fish. He is a pretty cool little guy and at his size&#8230;I can work in other species and not worry about him killing them. Maybe do the same thing for my little piray&#8230;build him a little 180 gallon ecosystem of his own.


I'd love to have a BIG 180G one day.lol. Don't leave the hobby man,i'm sure i'll have a few questions for you.Sorry for you loss!


----------



## Hollywood3288 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry for your loss GG but if you want another Rhom Ash has a 4" Peru I will pay for and ship to you to if wanted. Just hit me up but I really hope you stick around and feel better soon.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hollywood3288 said:


> Sorry for your loss GG but if you want another Rhom Ash has a 4" Peru I will pay for and ship to you to if wanted. Just hit me up but I really hope you stick around and feel better soon.


Nice!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

GG i heard your back in the game with your FREE black diamond eh? lets see some pics of this bad boy!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I appreciate the support everyone. Im still in a daze about this&#8230;so I am not sure what I am going to do...but I am thinking of downsizing and giving some of my fish away&#8230;.move my little spilo to a 180 and build him a biotope that incorporates other fish. He is a pretty cool little guy and at his size&#8230;I can work in other species and not worry about him killing them. Maybe do the same thing for my little piray&#8230;build him a little 180 gallon ecosystem of his own.


Whatever you do, I'm sure it will be amazing.
I'll be following these threads closely to see what materializes.


----------

